# Delta Search Toolbar?! Wie bekomme ich das wieder weg?



## Razier (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe mir heute bei Chip Online Teamspeak runtergeladen und dabei wurde mir diese komische Toolbar installiert.
Außerdem ist mein PC total langsam und ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.
Ich hoffe auf Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## JackOnell (5. Juli 2013)

Systemsteuerung, Programme Deinstallieren 

Dort suchen und rauswerfen.


----------



## Razier (5. Juli 2013)

Das wird mir dort nicht angezeigt.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Juli 2013)

Razier schrieb:


> Das wird mir dort nicht angezeigt.



Welchen Browser nutzt du ? 
Dann ist das die ätzende Bar die sich nur im Browser Deinstallieren lässt


----------



## Razier (5. Juli 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Welchen Browser nutzt du ?
> Dann ist das die ätzende Bar die sich nur im Browser Deinstallieren lässt


 
Ich habe Chrome.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Juli 2013)

Schau mal hier

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=e_Bh4r8bIb8&desktop_uri=/watch?v=e_Bh4r8bIb8

Ich hatte sie direkt aus FF gelöscht


----------



## Snorri (5. Juli 2013)

Nimm am besten ADWCLEANER:

AdwCleaner - Download - CHIP Online

der erkennt die adware und löscht die vollständig aus deinem system.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Juli 2013)

Anleitung für Google Chrome
Drücken Sie Alt + F, und gehen Sie auf Extras. Wählen Sie Erweiterungen und entfernen Sie Delta-Suche aus der Liste. Klicken Sie auf der linken Seite. Wählen Sie öffnen Sie eine Seite oder die Liste der Seiten und klicken Sie auf Set Seiten unter am Start. Search.conduit.com zu löschen und eine neue Homepage-Adresse einzugeben. Klicken Sie auf OK. Klicken Sie unter Suchen auf Suchmaschinen verwalten. Suche für maßgeschneiderte Web Delta aus der Liste entfernen und neue Standard-Suchmaschine festlegen. Klicken Sie auf Fertig, und starten Sie Ihren Browser.


----------



## Razier (5. Juli 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Schau mal hier
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Ich hatte sie direkt aus FF gelöscht


 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------



## JackOnell (5. Juli 2013)

Razier schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.



Is weg??
Sind schon nervig...


----------



## Razier (6. Juli 2013)

JackOnell schrieb:


> Is weg??
> Sind schon nervig...


 
Ja, ist weg.


----------

